
TechCrunch on Facebook Source Code Leak - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/11/facebook-source-code-leaked/
======
palish
I don't understand. Is this seriously a big deal, as in this-might-impact-
Facebook-somehow big deal? At first I thought "Okay, home page source code
leaked. So what? It's a little ugly, but whatever".. Now I'm not so sure.
Everyone's taking this and running with it. Maybe this just happens when
you're the underdog.

I guess my real question is, who cares, and why? Not antagonistic, just
honestly curious.

~~~
ashu
you are right. nobody _should_ care. but anything involving facebook is news.
pointless sensationalization.

------
nickb
BTW, that sourcecode is totally useless. It's just a bunch of includes.

~~~
palish
Clearly they should have implemented an object oriented relational database
mapping includer mechanism instead of using simple include statements. Just
ask anyone.

~~~
staunch
I think his point was that it's not really very much of the functional code.
It's basically the little piece that pulls in whatever's appropriate for each
page. The libraries might have 50k LOC while the individual pages are a few
dozen lines.

~~~
palish
I was commenting about certain people saying that Facebook code is ugly and
procedural and that they should have implemented object oriented naming
conventions, or whatever else silliness they think needs to be done. Not
trying to be mean to my friend nickb over there :)

~~~
ed
I think I'm one of those people. So, why shouldn't they?

~~~
palish
Mm.. Let's just agree to disagree. Going down this comment path would just
incite something pointless.

~~~
ed
Heh, point taken :)

------
joshtempte
This is great. What a neat insight into a popular and functional Web 2.0
site.. Does create some security & privacy issues though ... maybe for a site
with this amount of private (and valuable) data there should be mandatory
security process in place.

------
uuilly
facebook > facebook source code

------
henning
see? if your code does something useful, it doesn't matter how poorly factored
it is, or if you use a language where > 40% of the community are total
retards.

~~~
pg
More like, the more powerful network effects you have, the less technology
matters. Example: eBay.

~~~
henning
that too, but what i was trying to get at was "code beauty fetishism" that you
often find among, e.g, ruby users.

beautiful code doesn't matter.

~~~
pg
Beautiful code has worked for me. In fact, you're using it to make this point.

One reason beautiful code works is that beautiful code roughly equals concise
code, and concise code is easier to modify and easier to see bugs in.

